# Anybody else basted on Thursday 19/10?



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Anyone else basted on Thursday or thereabouts that I can go quitely mad with for the next 15 days?

Lady
x


----------



## smudge72 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hiya

I basted last Sunday (CD13) and nearly into the scary 2nd week. Really difficult not to think about it every other minute but I'm finding that trash TV, magazines and shopping are taking my mind off it. Had some spotting today but trying not to get freaked out about it.

How are you feeling at the mo?

Smudge


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hiya Smudge,

Boy we have lots in common!  Same age, unexplained and 1st round of IUI!
I'm trying to keep a lid on it at the moment but waiting to test on 05/11 seems like an eternity away!

I'm convincing myself that I have symptoms already! - do you know how long it takes on average for implantation to occur (thats if it does!)?

I dont want to raise ur hopes too much but I hear that spotting can sometimes be confused with implantation bleed?

Let me know how ur doing?

Lady
x


----------



## smudge72 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Lady 

still got the spotting (brown) and feel pretty achey today. Just wishing this week would speed by and then I'd know one way or the other. I'm never that patient at the best of times (always used to unwrap xmas pressies before the 25th...) so a 2WW is my worst nightmare.

Anyway enough about me, are you on day 4 or 5 today and how's it going? And re: implantation I think it generally occurs between day5-12 so could be anytime soon for you!

Smudge


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi lady i had my IUI on friday 20th so you are a day ahead of me. I have been getting a few cramps across my tummy today not sure if this is normal or not I wish i could sleep the whole 2 weeks lol.  I havent been told when to test so im just gonna wait a day or so after af is due if she hasnt shown up. I think in the next 2 weeks im gonna be going mad   lol.Let me know how you are getting on hun
Luv Sally x x


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hiya ladies,

I'm not sure what cycle day I'm on as I was told to forget about my cycle as the drugs time everything (but if my normal cycle applies, I'm on day 22).  The hospital said I can test on 5th Nov but that is almost a week after my AF is due?  If I can last one day after AF is due before testing, it'll be a miracle!

I was feeling cramps yesterday too and it made me feel really positive (only a woman would be happy to be in pain eh!).  I must say that I'm not so positive today (TMI alert - funny colour discharge which is worrying me slightly) but you never know!

Keep in touch!
Lady
x


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

hi ladies - I was basted Sat just gone... my test date is 7th Nov... like you guys.. it already driving me mad but trying to stay positive.. I had stomach cramps Sunday and Monday but feel okay now... not sure if not feeling any symtoms as such is good! think its a great site.. been reading it for a while.... just not brave enough to post before now! please please let me know how things are gping with you both... we must be positive!!!!


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi ladies,

How are we all doing today?  I left work early yesterday as I got really bad cramps going down into my legs.  I called the hospital and left them a rather lenghty voicemail telling them my symptoms and no-one has come back to me yet.
My cramps have eased so hopefully all is ok.
I've now started to do a 'countdown to test day' - 11 more days for me!

Take care and speak soon
Lady
x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Lady how can you wait so long lol. My af is due around the 2nd so im gonna be testing as soon after lol.
I dont know if its the hcg shot i had but my ezcema has flared up round my nose and on my legs whish i only get wehn im preg. Im not getting my hopes up because i know it could be the shot but it only came on mon/tues.  Im so tired all the time because i cant sleep at night. When i do drop off im having silly dreams and the i wake for the loo  . My hubby has got me a new playstation game so that keeps me busy when im bored its great im a big kid its the mew buzz jungle party. Its actually for kids but i love that kind of thing. Im getting a few cramps across the bottom of my tummy today ( bit like when your dying for the loo and dont go when ya do go it hurst if that makes sence lol ). 
Have been told by my little lily that for her birthday she wants a princess fairy castle cake making so that will keep me busy and just found out that hubbys family will all be coming. OH JOY. Dont really get on with them and this will be the first year that they have turned up for her birthday and she will be 3   . Anyway still not doe the bathroom ran out of tiles so thats my excuess to stop lol. I also know all about the cramp pain that goes in ya leg coz thats what i get when its in my back hope you feel better soon. Keep in touch
Luv Sally x x


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hiya Sally,

Sorry for the delay - I keep skiving off work for hosp appointments so am making an effort to limit my internet use.
I must say, if the ezcema flared up when u were pregnant b4, you must take it as a good sign plus you're weeing a lot too -  
I must admit that I'm not sleeping well either - I just keep wondering if its working and whats going on down there.
Aren't playstations great - me and DH got a tad hooked on Tiger Woods and I have a great urge to buy the scarface one at the weekend.
Can so relate about inlaws - mine are quite far away which helps but means we have to weekends as opposed to the odd night.
Hey - you shouldn't be decorating!  Take it easy - I'm not even doing housework this week!

I reckon I'll be testing when you do as I so wont be able to wait!

Keep in touch
Lady
x


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Sally and Lady,

Sorry to keep butting in! DH and I haven't told anyone else we are doing this so I really really rely on this site! I'm too going mad with the waiting .... were you guys basted on two separate days?? I was basted Sunday and Monday, just haven't seen other people saying that.. Not sure how I feel one day to the next.. appart from emotional that is! Trying to stay positive.. it really helps to read your guys posts and know that we are all going through the same thing...     for us  and to everyone else who is waiting...

Take care and hopefully speak soon.

Nicki
x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Nicki, I dont blame you for not telling anyone. I sometimes wish my mum didnt know coz with me it worked first time 3 years ago ( She will be 3 0n sunday ) so now she rings me every day asking how i am and saying she is convinced that its worked and that i cant let her down !!!  She is only joking when she says it but it hurts because ater reading so much on here im not convinced i am. I do have a few signs but dont know if its the hcg again i didnt know this last time but its the same hormone as prg so i suppose the symptoms could be that. I just feel like testing now and seeing if there is any hcg in my system then i would know. Im going     this week its so stressful. No i wasnt basted twice only the once on friday. I had my hcg shot 9:30 thurs mornin and IUI 11:30 friday. I have read on a site that its best to do it twice but our clinic just do it once so i just jumped on dh instead and poor bloke said he feels used lol. TOUGH  

Lady, I have given up on the decorating thought stuff it got enough to do with dd's birthday on sunday. Its bil engagment party tonight and i have refused to go!! Its a feud between me and his cousin and i have a very short fuse and i know i would end up hitting her after what she said so im keeping away. Dont know if dh is going he not said i have told him i dont mind, But i do after all the trouble they have caused us and dh wont say anything because its "his family" oooohhhh sorry get wound up about them lol. I wish it was next friday now lol. Not sure how i will cope if af turns up. Feeling very emotional today not sure why   I feel manic. One min im on a high the next im shouting and getting angry then im feel like crying.

Keep me informed on how you two are going.
Luv sally x x


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hiya Girls,

I laughed for the first time today after reading ur posts - it seems that its stress day for all of us! - I've been on the verge of tears all day and boiling with anger at work as people keep winding me up.  I'm off home in a minute thank gawd!

I too was only basted once and jumped on DH the same night to try and doublr the chances.

I went to the gyno casulty on Weds and they took a swab - I think they only did it to shut me up but I'd been waiting 4 hrs so you can imagine my mood by the time I was eventually seen.

I must say, that I really dont think that this is going to work - well not this time at least and spent weds night crying into DH's lap at the thought of life without children (drastic I know but boy were the hormones kicking in that day!).
I also feel pressure from my mum because she wants it just as much as I do but doesn't understand how difficult it is.

Anyway, lets try and keep our peckers up (and DH's! tee hee) and hope for some good reults!

Take care and thanks for listening
Lady
x


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

hi... just got in from work and read your posts...They made me laugh which was just what I needed. I had a really stressy day as well today...more me if I'm being honest! It's funny how our Dh's feel they have been used....for the first time in 13 years my hubby said the other night.. "what again"!!! We did laugh though... Just so you know a bit about me.. I'm 36, I do have a fifteen year old Son from a previous relationship but no children with my husband. We've been together thirteen years and have been trying on and off for the last 5. I guess I took it for granted as I already had one. Issue is with me and not DH.. my mum went through the menopause early.. and judging by my FSH levels.. (12.3, 12.1 and this month 10.1) they think i'm bordering on being pre-menopausal .. my test date is 6th Nov which seems ages away.. 

Lady - try to stay positive.. I know its hard, one minute i think i feel something  - than I feel normal (as normal as I ever was! ) I'm up and down really... just like you say you feel Sally...Its a nightmare

Back to being positive girlie's!!      

Nx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I just dont think dh's think before they speak    After the day i have had and he comes home laughing telling me his brothers girlfriend is pregnant. Saying his brother didnt even want a rabbit so he wont want the baby  . I cant belive it.People who arent even trying and it happens so easy for them.


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

oh Sally... they just dont think..   Try and be strong hun.. It is normal for you to feel like you do, its an emotional rollercoster we're on. Just don't be so hard on yourself..   for you... lets pretend we're having a MASSIVE glass of wine. god I sound like an alchi! (is that how you spell it?) (Didn't really drink that much.. I promise!)

Here's a dance to make you smile

        

And this is me.. when I did drink wine!!!!!.. !!!

xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Nicki thanks so much for that it did cheer me up. I have thought stuff it i dont care anymore. I have better things to do than worry about other people. I have just finished making dd 3rd birthday cake (birthday tomorrow thanks to IUI) Its a pink castle and it looks a bit crooked but hey what castle have you seen thats straight lol. Its a halloween party so lights will be down anyway so hopefully no-one will notice lol.If anyone says anything i will tell them to kiss my   lol.

I have a question for you both now if you know and its a tmi one lol. I have started to get a really thick whitish cm. Is this a good sign?? I must admit im very tired as well but it doesnt help im not sleeping well. I dont have anymore af type pains, still feel a little queasy when i get up and eczema still around. Apart from that i feel ok. And life is so cruel coz the clock go back this weekend so that means another hr added onto our 2ww lol.

Hope you girls are ok
Luv sally x x


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

hi ladies,

Sally - was out all day yesterday so didn't see your post until late last night. Good on you for changing your way of thinking!   let them get on with it!

re the other stuff(!) sounds really good to me... you're getting all different symtoms.. i really feeel its going to be good news for you.    I wish I felt something.   My (.) (.) have def got a lot bigger and slightly tender.. but could just be the drugs.. I do have frequent AF pains but nothing else... Its my first IUI so not sure what to feel really.. God the waiting is just a nightmare.. I can't sleep, I try to keep occupied but its always on my mind.  . You're testing soon aren't you?? I've still got another 8 days....

Lady- all Ok with you?? Haven't heard from you for a while..

Speak soon ladies, take care

Nicki
xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Nicki, Im not testing till next fri/sat depending i i can hold out lol. A freind of mine on baby centre had IUI a week before me and has just got a BFP Im so pleased for her. And as for (.)(.) hurting only my right one does lol. But im not taking that as a sign coz the killed a few days before af last month coz of the clomid. I cant sleep either, lastnight i felt so sick and had to just shut my eyes n hope it went away coz i hate being sick  . Im having an emotional day again today but cant look sad coz its dd 3rd birthday so got to paint a smile on. Bit of good news (sort of)  My mum phoned today and said if its not worked this time then she will pay for the next treatment!!! I was gonna go for ivf but i know she cant afford that so will have another IUI, cant belive it. Anyway i got balloons to blow up lol

Hope you are ok hun and i dont think lady can get on unless she at work. So when you read this lady hope you are ok and have got loads of prg symptoms lol

Luv Sally x x


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

great news from your mum sally... fingers crossed you wont need it though. Hope  the partytoday goes well for you.. I've had an emotional day today.. having a bit or hassle from my mum (really really long story!) short version is she is having an affair and has left my dad.. really being nasty.. just dont need it at the moment..

Anyway, got to try to stay chilled and be positive, just in case! 

Hope you okay, keep your chin up.  

Lady- hope you okay too..

speak soon 

N
x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh dear i have got up feeling off it today. I feel queasy and i got the runs!!! typical lol. Well now the kids are back at school it should fly by till friday it usually does. And im so tired i think once i have dropped them off im gonna get my head down on the sofa for an hr or so lol.   Im dead nervous about friday part of me wants it to hurry up the other doesnt. I cant help getting my hopes up but i keep telling myself its not worked. Especially when i read a post where other people's dh's have counts of 5 mil aboove and dh's was 0.55. Not even half a mil. But its never been above 0.6 and it has worked. Oh well shouldnt get myself worked up.
Hope you 2 are ok let me know how you are getting on
Luv Sally x x


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

hi ya-  at work but boss is awayfor two weeks... YIPEE!! 

I read that post as well re   count... remember it worked last time, so why not this time?  My DH's were high first day but on day two of basting were a lot lower.. My  (.) (.) feel really sore and heavy! Could the drugs we had be doing that? They do get slightly bigger before AF comes usually but not like this... I also know though that your mind can play havoc with your body!

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE ON THE 2WW...


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi nicki, I know that last month my (.)(.) were killing me about a week before af was due and i put that down to the clomid. I just find it really stange that only my right one is hurting now lol  . I keep eeling really sick and i feel very bloated my jeans have got tight but i always put on a few pounds before af so i hope its not that   and im still so tired. I tried to get my head down but next time im unpluging the housephone and turning off my mobile. Dd was asleep so lay down with her and got a txt   then the house phone rang     then another TXT    talk about p***ed off . lay back down and Lily woke up     so i give up now. Dh is on nights so will try and get an early night. Back to the house work i think if i can be bothered i will just take it slow.  

When is it that you test lady im doing it friday (if af doesnt come before she due thurs) as its 14 days after IUI.
And when do you test Nicki?? I brought some cheap tests of ebay. They worked for my sis so they should work for me i have got 4 and the temtation is strong but i will not give in only 4 days left.


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hiya ladies,

Sorry that I haven't posted for a bit.
AF arrived yesterday and I spent the day in tears as we cant try again until the NY (as the hospital is moving!).  I must say that this is the motha of all AF's - I thought they were bad on Clomid but this is horrendous - mind you I suppose with a think lining and 4 follies, there's bound to br a 'fall out' - pardon the pun!

Anyway - bad day yesterday but putting my biggest smiley face on today!

Best of luck this month and keep me posted!

Lady
x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Awww Lady hun im really sorry hun    My af isnt due till thurs, Althought i have a few "good" symptoms im not running to the toilet every 2 mins and i have even stopped going through the night   Im just going   at the mo so close yet so far. How is dh?? i hope he is giving you plenty of    . I know how hard it is hun but it will work for you.
Luv sally x x


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

Lady- just read your post... i'm so so sorry..Was AF due then? Is it not early? Not that it makes any difference... I'm thinking of you and DH.. This is a bloody nightmare isn't it?! Try and keep strong.. this will happen for you....   .....     

Take care...

Sally - one sore (.) !!! lol... both mine hurt! Feel more aprehensive now after hearing Lady's news.. Is so unfair! I've still got 7 days to go.. if I make it til then or if AF doesn't come it will be a bloody miracle... TRYING TO STAY POSITIVE... GOD I'M DRIVING MYSELF MAD KEEPING SAYING IT.....


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I juat had some good news a friend of mine on the babycentre has just come back from having a blood test and its her first IUI and she got a bfp. It does work. Not always the irst time but it does. I know its hard lady but try and stay positive hun. We are here for you i you want to talk x x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I think the pretty much sums up how im feeling today. I would rather have a bfn than af turn up. I might go out and buy one of those first responce hpt that you can use 4 days before af is due. Thats how bad im getteing. Im getting really scared now im convincing my self its not worked. 
How are you today nicki?? Hope your having a better day than me lol

Luv sally x x


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi ya- it must something in the air! I'm having really bad day too..... :' (.) (.) have gone down no more pains at all... nothing... this waiting just kills me...

We must try to stay positive... . my poor DH he has been sooo supportive!

Were you given pessaries after your IUI?? i wasn't but I have seen that some ladies have been... just wondered what they are for?

keep your chin up!!

NX


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

No i wasnt given a pessary, They are progesterone and obviously i didnt need them. To be honest i ment to ask them when i had my IUI but i forgot lol. My right (.)(.) is still hurting which i find really funny, my apptite has gone ( which isnt a bad thing) i have a funny taste in my mouth too im tired but cant sleep at night (dh let me have a lie in got up at 11  ) I still have my eczema round my nose and chin but not as bad. Im thursty all the time but not running to the loo all the time!!!  I do keep feeling queasy still as well. Im hoping these are all good signs but you never know. 2 days till af and it feels like 200 years lol. Although saying that i have sometimes gone 28 days which means she could turn up tomorrow  . Right thats it im gonna stop feeling sorry for my self


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hiya girls,

Thanks for the king words and hugs.  I'm feeling a lot better today. 
I have a friend thats baby is due in a few weeks and I'm really chuffed for her but she is making me feel bad as she says it 'must be hard for me to see her' etc (it blooming wasn't til she started mentioning it!).  DH has been really good, he spent Sunday looking after me but I'm staying strong now as it must be hard for him to (I think we tend to worry more about ourselves somethimes as its us that its happening to).
Anyway, I've decided I'm gonna have a great old boozy Chrimbo and put it to the back of my mind until the NY.
Do you ladies know anything about OV kits?

Lady
x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi lady in glad you are feeling a better today   I know what you mean about freinds mentioning it. My bil's gf is pregnant and my mum thought i was upset because mil will be all over the baby when she was lily !! told her nothing to do with that its coz she pregnant!. Good idea about christmas i know if i get a bfn i will go out and get totally   I dont know anything about ov kits im afraid never used them but i know that people use them and also do the temp.
Luv sally xx


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Lady- Was thinking about you  - so glad you posted and let us know you are ok... Re the Ov kits.. sorry I can't be any help either... why don't you post on Peer Support. I'm sure someone will know something for you. 

Sally - How are you today?? Two days to go for you!  

Take care all

X


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Nicki i have been looking on my calender and i always mark when af comes and it looks like i got dates wrong she due today   i have got a strong feling she on her way too got funny pains in my tummy n i had a nose bleed. I not had one for a long time but i used to get them just before af. So im feeling very nervous today and keep running to the loo every 2 mins to check  . Trying to stay positive but i dont think i will get to friday.

Luv sally x x


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes you will.... stay positive...           these are for you!

Let me know how you getting on later..
Gotta go  - at work..

Take care
x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Well so far so good.  No sign of af today yet! i still have the thick creamy cm is this a good sign Anyway im giving up on the symptom spotting and gone onto the knicker checking instead lol i even got white loo roll. Was tempted to test at 6am when i got up for a wee but it was far to cold so i just ran there and ran back and put cold feet on dh  . My eczema is pretty bad today though  How are you feeling today Nicki?? How is your 2ww treating you hope you havent gone to mad lol.

Lady how are you hun I hope all is well with you 

Luv sally x x


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Sally... Feel okay today... which I'm not sure is good!   I also have creamy CM....! (TMI) Keeping my fingers crossed for you! Are you going to test tomorrow??

Lady- not sure if you are still logging in.. but thinking of you...

Sally... please keep me updated... I'VE STILL GOT FOUR DAYS...... 

Speak soon

N
x


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hiya girls,

Yeah I'm ok thanks - blooming cold though!
I'm excited for you both and LOL about the 'knicker watch' Sal - its a nightmare isn't it.

I didn't know there was 'peer support' - will have a look for it now - ta.

I'm keeping everything crossed - keep me posted

Lady
x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I dont know if its all over for me   I went to the loo this morning and im sure i saw a little bit of pink on the tissue not a lot and not seen any since dont know if its af coming to get me   . I havent said anything to dh i darent coz i will just end up crying my eyes out. Just went shopping as normal and in the car i was fighting back the tears. Like i said there was hardly anything there if i hadnt been looking i wouldnt have noticed it. Im so confused now. If i go for the IVF next the only way we can afford it is by doing egg share and thats gonna be really hard. I know its not ova till the   shows but i think that its just a matter of time now.


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey Sally - dont dispair!

You haven't had anything since and if it was only a tiny amount, it could be nothing.
Keep thinking positive thoughts!!!!

 

Keep us posted
Lady
x


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

oh Sally.... Like Lady says it was only a little bit this morning...try to stay strong...   

I'll be thinking of you.. let us know how you're getting on..

Take care

Nicki
x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi lady Nicki, well its a   for me    im so gutted. Dh has took the day off work as well. Not sure what our next step is now not n the mood to talk about it. Will phone the clinic on monday and tell them dont want to today.

Luv sally x x


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh Sally - I'm so sorry hun... as AF arrived yet?? It might not be def....   ...

I know nothing I say will make what you feel go away.... thinking of you...

Take care to you and DH....

n
X


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Nicki yes old   is here. I got my glass this morning and p'd in it wiped and there it was. Was so gutted was all ready with test in had too.   Waiting for the clinic to ring me back now. They got a STUPID new receptionist who i cant stand. Cant even get my name right bring back the old one she was great. Any way just see what they say now.

sally x x


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Sally, Lady- Just to see you both okay....  ..

Not had a good day today.. really bad AF pains.. feel really low  
not sue to test until Monday... if I make it till then.

Keep in touch girls....

Take care

Nicki
x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Nicki dont give up hope hunni im sure you will be ok babes. . Im haveing the worst af ever. I never suffer pains but i can hardly move today and i keep flooding (sorry tmi) Dont know if its normal or not all i know is its not normal for me.  Anyway the good news is that we are going for it again this month. Got my scan booked for the 17th and go from there. Im gonn have a chat about IVF while im there too. Let me know how you are hun. Keeping everything crossed for you. And remember it does work. Think thats why i got my hopes up coz iy worked first time last time. Poor dh was gutted he really expected it to work and i could tell he was blaming himself. 

Lady how are you today?? Hope you are ok 

Luv sally x x


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hiya Girls,

I'm so sorry Sally!    The AF certainly is bad on this isn't it?
Still - thats great news that ur going again this month - I seem to read more sucess stories 2nd time round so keeping everything crossed for ya! - keep ur chin up hun and keep us posted!

Nikki - How you doing hun - has she stayed away for you?

I'm off to a fireworks display tonight and as we wont be going again until the NY, I'm going to indulge in lots of vino colapso after!

Take care
Lady
x


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

hi sally, Lady,

still feel sad today   AF pains, had little bit of blood when I wiped myself last night(sorry if TMI) but nothing as of yet...Keep checking though.. I feel   is def on her way!

I knew that this would be hard but I never imagined it would be this hard.... 

Anyway, good on you Sally... IT WILL WORK FOR YOU NEXT TIME..   

Lady have a fab eve.........

I'll let you know both know what happens.... please please let it be OK


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

hi ladies...

Well its def all over for me   ... AF showed up last night... feel gutted but trying to be strong.. asp for DH as I know he is gutted too but trying to be strong for me..

Not sure what we're going to do now...need to talk about it...

Hope you both OK

Take care

NX


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Nicki hun im so so sorry. We both know what you are going through. Im glad dh looking after you mine did a great job of that to bless them.  Af is still being mean to me   although not a heavy now im still in pain  . I have gone back on the clomid and i thought stuff it im taking 100mg think i need to coz im due to ov on the wrong side this time. What a great christmas present it would make. Point is im still off alcohol which is a bummer coz i cant remember the last time i got drunk.
If we live close enough we ould meet up and get drunk together lol

Luv sally x x


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

hi ya... feel much more positive about things now... god it knocks you for six doesn't it! We have decided we're going again too... back to clnic tomorrow for day 2 blood tests to check that fsh again!!! Mine can be on the high side so hope its okay..was 10.1 last month and they went ahead.. was 12.2 month before so couldn't do anything... fingers crossed...

Sorry to hear you're in so much pain...mine not too bad at mo..  

Take care... and here we go again!! 

NX


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thats great news Nicki. You never know we might be on the 2ww togerther again this month. Fingers crossed

Luv sally x x


----------

